# Starting of a ginger root flower



## sandybottom

Our ginger root is probably 12 foot tall. There is one spring flower is coming off of it. Here is a couple of shots and more to follow as the flower grows.
I thought it would be neat show something grow. 
I've cut this monster down to paint the house a couple of times over the years and it just keeps coming back. 
The Ginger wins.


----------



## kayakcaptain

Ginger always wins! It can not be destroyed by anything. A ChICom plot to take over the world, one backyard at a time.


----------



## Koru

very nice focus points Sandy.


----------



## sandybottom

Here is today's shot. 3-30-08 I think tomorrow or the next day the flowers will show.


----------



## sandybottom

Ok, I have an update. These were taken this morning. Almost there. I can't wait because the flowers are so unique. 
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b381/sandybottom_/ginger.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b381/sandybottom_/macroginger.jpg


----------



## sandybottom

*4-06-08 Ginger finally blossoms*

Finally my ginger is starting to open up. I forgot how pretty these unique flowers can be.


----------



## Shed Hunter

Very nice. Keep the series coming.
SH


----------



## Slip

Those are lookin great.


----------



## MT Stringer

Good job, Sandy.
Mike


----------



## sandybottom

Ok, here is a great crispy sharp shot finally. I switched lenses and I'm pleased. This is from a 28-90mm Quantaray.
It came with the D50 package otherwise I would've bought a Nikkor. But really this lens is not bad. I took some other shots of an Iris I'll post later on.


----------

